# Power of acetylene



## muleman RIP

http://coloradok5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=291529


----------



## Cowboy

DAYUM !!! He was one lucky SOB . I gota admit I never would have thought about the electric windows setting it off , allthough I have heard of static electricity doing the same thing.


----------



## FrancSevin

And I thought acetelene was only good for sexualy exciting pineapples.


----------



## taurus66

Looks like the gas had settled inside the side panels, hence why the skin is all blown off.. Must have been an interesting few seconds... Lucky mind .. very lucky.


----------



## tommu56

"I lost all hearing out of my right ear and got a scratch on the back of my head. all things considering, I'm alive."

HE didn't mention him messing his pants in the process.

just think if it was in the grange and the light switch in there lit it off!!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

2 things come to mind why was he carring acetyline bottles in an enclosed vehicle and why was it laying on its side you have to look at the expansion rate of liquified gasses if a pressure vent pops aoff a drop of liquid thats enough to blow up a car as a gas that is why the bottles are all stored up right lpg users are the biggest ofenders throw the bottles in a suv or pu and drive off not thinking evrybody worrys about the gas they should worry about liquid that is where the real danger is at an example is lp expands 270 : 1 going from a liquid to a gas i gallon of gas =270 gallons of gas that's a big bang


----------



## rugerman

Don't think that will buff out, duct tape maybe. Lucky to be alive.


----------



## snowstorm

Quick, here is another chance to pass a pile of laws, employee new gov inspectors, and add special taxes all in the name of trying to save stupid people from themselves.


----------

